# ASUS GeForce RTX 2070 STRIX OC 8 GB



## W1zzard (Dec 12, 2018)

The ASUS GeForce RTX 2070 STRIX OC is a custom-design variant using a large triple-slot cooler that delivers excellent temperatures or very low noise levels because of the inclusion of a dual-BIOS feature, which offers a "quiet" mode. ASUS has also upgraded the power delivery capability of their card to 8-phase with 6+8-pin power input.

*Show full review*


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 12, 2018)

tsk tsk, copypasta in the conclusion: "*MSI* did increase the board power limit from 185 W to 215 W; even higher values would have definitely helped yield more performance. "


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 12, 2018)

Assimilator said:


> tsk tsk, copypasta in the conclusion: "*MSI* did increase the board power limit from 185 W to 215 W; even higher values would have definitely helped yield more performance. "


Fixed, thanks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 12, 2018)

a used 1080Ti is around the same price... If you had to have a brand new card then ok. grab this 2070 but in light that Ray Tracing and DLSS still have a way to go. maybe a pre-owned 1080Ti might be a better idea till the technology is ready and really starting to pick up???


----------



## unikin (Dec 12, 2018)

$630 for GTX 1080 performance, nice. I'll pass. I'm really hoping Navi kills RTX 2070/80 price wise.


----------



## Mescalamba (Dec 12, 2018)

Hm, apart very limited use of RTX, not much reason to actually buy it, eh?


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 13, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> a used 1080Ti is around the same price... If you had to have a brand new card then ok. grab this 2070 but in light that Ray Tracing and DLSS still have a way to go. maybe a pre-owned 1080Ti might be a better idea till the technology is ready and really starting to pick up???


 I would say the $499 priced EVGA 2070 Black is heck of a deal. It is also readily available: https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-1071-KR

As for used GPUs I usually tend to avoid mainly due to lack of any sort of warranty.

2070 is close to 1080Ti performance. It does make me wonder what 2060 might be like


----------



## Juventas (Dec 13, 2018)

Does this card in "quiet" mode have the same fan cycling problems that the Gigabyte RTX 2070's have?  As noted by Tom's:


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 13, 2018)

Juventas said:


> Does this card in "quiet" mode have the same fan cycling problems that the Gigabyte RTX 2070's have?


No, temps with fan off are low enough to not trigger continous fan start/stop


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 14, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> I would say the $499 priced EVGA 2070 Black is heck of a deal. It is also readily available: https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-1071-KR
> 
> 2070 is close to 1080Ti performance. It does make me wonder what 2060 might be like



I think you will find that all the 400 (no A) GPUs will be selling in that range.

Asus Strix / MSI gaming









EVGA Black


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 18, 2018)

unikin said:


> $630 for GTX 1080 performance, nice. I'll pass. I'm really hoping Navi kills RTX 2070/80 price wise.



Makes me so happy I bought mine for 425 EUR 

Goes to show how timing is key.



xkm1948 said:


> I would say the $499 priced EVGA 2070 Black is heck of a deal. It is also readily available: https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-1071-KR
> 
> As for used GPUs I usually tend to avoid mainly due to lack of any sort of warranty.
> 
> 2070 is close to 1080Ti performance. It does make me wonder what 2060 might be like



Actually no, 2070 is closer to a 1080 than to a 1080ti. TPU graphs with Turing and Pascal in it compare AIB with stock, throttling blowers. You can safely say the 1080 and 2070 are about similar. 5% at best.


----------



## muSPK (Dec 21, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Makes me so happy I bought mine for 425 EUR
> 
> Goes to show how timing is key.
> 
> ...



I see that you didnt read the review, so let me help you. In the review, they found out that this card is 20% faster than a GTX 1080 and only 6% behind GTX 1080 Ti.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 21, 2018)

muSPK said:


> I see that you didnt read the review, so let me help you. In the review, they found out that this card is 20% faster than a GTX 1080 and only 6% behind GTX 1080 Ti.



Seems you suffer from reading comprehension issues.

Where's that 20% here, tell me. 7 FPS over a 1080 (AIB non OC vs AIB non OC) and ~ 24 FPS behind a 1080ti at *stock*. Stop fooling yourself.









Resolution also doesn't matter


----------



## Kastagir (Jan 3, 2019)

Why do all of your RTX reviews say that Windows 7 is not supported?  ASUS has Windows7 drivers available for the RTX series...


----------



## RevoLand (Oct 4, 2019)

Wait a second... Why the cooling pads doesn't covers the memory chips fully? Isn't that a mistake MSI recently did with it's latest RX 5700 series?










I do really wonder if those chips are on fire like on MSI... @W1zzard


----------

